# ibook g3 wont boot up



## jr1492 (Jun 30, 2004)

i turn on my laptop i get sound out of my speakers,the screen turns gray like normal,this is where my problem comes into play. in the middle of the screen i have an icon of a disk(normal during boot up)but know it has a picture of a blinking ? mark. screen stays the same for a few minutes then computer shuts off.HELP


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

The flashing question mark means it can't find a system folder. Try booting up from system disc (hold down the "C" key, while booting). Once it's booted up, go to the Utilities folder and run the Disk First Aid app. Click on yes to anything it asks if you want to repair. If that doesn't work, try zapping the pram..........hold down these four keys, at same time, while booting up (apple key, option key, "P" key and "R" key). Don't let go until you hear the startup chimes about 3-4 times. If that still doesn't do it, try a clean install from the system disc. A clean install just installs a new system folder, and basic system needs, instead of the whole OS. It's one of the options of installation. May be in a drop down menu where you have to choose it from........
Good luck! Hope this helps. Let us know how it goes?


----------



## ibookUser123 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have pretty much the same problem, except when i boot mine up a giant symbol of the start up/shut down icon pops up and says "unable to find driver for this platform 'powerbook 4,3" and at the bottom it says "panic: we are hanging here" and the screen freezes like that. What can I do to make this go away?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Try the same things I suggested above. I have never heard of this particular thing before. Has someone else been using the computer? Maybe they added a small app like this to play a joke and drive you crazy. Maybe it's a type of virus. Don't know about this one. If all else fails, try Apple's discussion area. Nothing but mac people there, and may be able to help better with this......... Good luck!


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

if you dun have any important data in your harddisk, pop in your restore CD and restore everything back to normal. If its a harddisk problem, you need to get it changed.


----------

